# next stop - russian symphonies



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tschaikowsky: 6. Sinfonie (»Pathétique«) ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Lionel Bringuier*

I. Adagio - Allegro non troppo ∙ 
II. Allegro con grazia ∙
III. Allegro molto vivace ∙
IV. Finale. Adagio lamentoso - Andante ∙

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Lionel Bringuier, Dirigent ∙

Not long time since I postet another version of this symphony, but it so good that I dont think it will come to a forum crisis if I post this version.

Brilliant clear sound and picture, and the performance is good to in my ears.

some you tube comments

_Love the way the conductor was literally frozen by the spirit of that piece at the end.

excellent !! even though the best performance is, in my opinion, by the SEOUL PHIL. conducted by MYUNG WHUN CHUNG....see & hear & enjoy on youtube...
immediately!

Mir gefällt diese ernsthafte Leistung mit relativ langsamen Tempi und ohne überflüssige Leidenschaft. Die Holzbläser sind echt ausgezeichnet. Danke sehr!﻿_


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 / Bernstein · New York Philharmonic Orchestra*

*upload info
Great presentation of american conductor Leonard Bernstein with the New York Philharmonic, playing the Symphony No. 5 of Dmitri Shostakovich at a 1979 live perfomance on Bunka Kainan, Tokyo, Japan.*

Quite nice sound to be 1979.
Great symphony, and a fine performance

you tube comments
_One of the things that constantly amazes me about Shostakovich, and part of why I love his symphonies so much, are how he managed to eke out such beauty while working under such intensely oppressive constraints.

Has to be one of my absolute favorites. Played this with the QYO when I was 18 or 19. Awesome ! ﻿
Ending of 1st movement is like little child lost in a big supermarket full of cold egoistic men where no one pays attention to child who is searching for it's mum._


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*S. Rachmaninov. Symphony 1*

*Perm Opera and Ballet Theatre, MusicAeterna Orchestra, conductor - Valeriy Platonov.

1. Grave - allegro non troppo
2. Allegro animato
3. Larghetto
4. Allegro con fuoco*

Beautiful performance and presentation.

youtube comments

*Great symphony and inspired performance - moments of haunting beauty, energy and exuberance. Tchaikovsky admired Rachmaninov's early work but died suddenly and so was unable to fulfill his promise to conduct his compositions.

Superb. What a gem, that was so maligned and misunderstood.

Splendid !! A performance full of life, thanks for sharing  Musicalement*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major (Yannick Nézet-Séguin, Proms 2013)*

*Prokofiev's Fifth Symphony has a brightness and energy beyond the requirements of Soviet war-time propaganda.

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conductor
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
London, PROMS 2013
Royal Albert Hall ...*

some youtube comments

*If you look at 23:37 there are a pair of spooky feet that appear in the top right corner﻿

Percussion Section at 47:53 ROCKS!!!﻿

Best arrangement I have ever heard of this symphony. Well done and thank you for the upload..﻿*


----------

